# AOL - IP-Vergabe



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Bsp.: Wenn ich heute mit einem AOL-Account online gehe, habe ich eine IP. Am nächsten Tag geht ein User X über seinen AOL-Namen online. Ist es möglich, dass er die gleiche IP haben kann, wie ich einen Tag zuvor?


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Ja, wenn die IP Adresse von dir wieder frei gegeben kommt sie nach einer bestimmten Zeit in einen Pool von freien Adressen und wird wieder vergeben.


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Krass!

D.h. machen beide AOL-User bei einem Browsergame mit, der nur die IP's bei der Zugabgabe checked, kann es zum "Alarm" kommen, obwohl sie getrennt ihre Zugabgabe machen! Sprich, der eine macht heute seine Zugabgabe, der andere morgen - > Alarm!

So sind Multiaccounts ja gar nicht mehr zu kontrollieren?


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Mir ist noch nie zu Ohren gekommen das sowas passiert wäre, schließlich haben ISPs ziemlich viele IP Adressen  Außerdem dauert es eine gewisse Zeit bis eine kürzlich verwendete IP zur erneuten vergabe freigegeben wird... also garnicht so krass!


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist noch nie zu Ohren gekommen das sowas passiert wäre, schließlich haben ISPs ziemlich viele IP Adressen  *Außerdem dauert es eine gewisse Zeit bis eine kürzlich verwendete IP zur erneuten vergabe freigegeben wird*... also garnicht so krass!



Weißt du genaueres?


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

http://www.meineip.de/meine-ip-adresse/

Da gibt es doch mehr Angaben. Wie lauten die Codes dazu. Ich kenne nur den IP-Code!


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Was denn bitte für Codes? Die Angaben die die Seite da auspuckt sind kein Geheimnis, das kann jede Seite auslesen.


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Und wie kann man das machen?


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

z.B. mit PHP.


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Das habe ich doch vor 3 Einträgen erfragt. Wie genau mit PHP? Ich weiß nur den Code von IP!


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Achso, das meinst du mit "Code".
Vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit der Suche und Google auseinandersetzen, das dürfte nun wirklich nicht schwer zu finden sein, z.B. hier:
http://www.it-academy.cc/article/1412/PHP:+Userinformationen.html


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Ok, aber da gibts noch mehr Informationen, wie Netzknoten, Internetprovider ...!?


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Warum ignorierst du eigentlich die hälfte meines Beitrages? Benutze bitte die Suche, das wurde alles schon des öfteren durchgekaut! Für Netzknoten und Standort braucht man Datenbanken, di meistens kommerziel sind. Für Provider ebefalls, dafür gibt es aber unendlich viele öffentlich zugänglich Listen.


----------



## Hattrix (18. Januar 2007)

Ok, dann google ich halt!


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem dauert es eine gewisse Zeit bis eine kürzlich verwendete IP zur erneuten vergabe freigegeben wird... also garnicht so krass!


Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es eine Einstellungssache vom ISP.
Ich habe sogar schon öfter nach der Neueinwahl die gleiche IP bekommen (trotz dynamischer IP Vergabe).
Allerdings ist mein (Ex-)ISP (regional begrenzt) bei weitem nicht so gross wie AOL..... daher ist die Chance die gleich IP z bekommen auch grösser..... man muss nur schnell genug sein, dann hat man eine schöne "Standleitung". 
Bei meinem derzeitigen ISP (auch regional begrenzt) habe ich dieses Glück bisher noch nicht gehabt.
Dafür blockt meine Firewall nach einer Neueinwahl aber immer so "komische" Verbindungsversuche von irgendwelchen "Eseln". 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Hattrix (19. Januar 2007)

Ich werf mal eine andere Frage ein:

Kann der Hostname auch der Gleiche sein oder hat da jeder einen anderen Namen?

Wenn ja, ist mein erstes Beispiel so möglich, dass man am 1.Tag online geht, eine IP und Hostname hat ... sich ausloggt und nach ca. 24 Std. ein anderer User genau die gleichen Werte hat?


----------



## FingerSkill (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

um das ganze aufzugreifen: Ich bin gerade dabei ein BrowserGame zu programmieren und ich speichere die Session ID in der Datenbank (Server) und als Cookie (Client) ab. Also wenn jemand der jetzt seit 12 Stunden offline ist auf die Page geht wird per Cookie die Session ID ueberprueft. Wenn sie nicht uebereinstimmen dann muss man sich neu einloggen.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Januar 2007)

SGD-Daniel hat gesagt.:


> Kann der Hostname auch der Gleiche sein oder hat da jeder einen anderen Namen?


Der Hostname setzt sich für gewöhnlich (aber nicht immer) aus der dynamisch vergebenen IP (oder Teilen davon) für die Subdomain und einer TLD zusammen.
Also z.b. so (Auszug aus meinem Logfile): ip-89-102-179-233.karneval.cz
Anstatt der dynamisch vergebenen IP in der Subdomain kann aber genauso gut irgend ein "Alias" verwendet werden.
Die TLD ist also an den ISP gebunden (bei T-online ist es glaube ich t-dialin.de oder so ähnlich) und die Subdomain ist an die dynamisch vergebene IP gebunden.
Theoretisch ist es natürlich auch möglich dass bei verwendung eines Alias die dynamisch vergebene IP nicht an diesen gebunden ist, aber dann würde es für den ISP (zumindest hier in Deutschland) einen höheren Aufwand beim loggen bedeuten.
Schliesslich muss der ISP nachvollziehen können wann welcher Alias welche IP bekommen hat (er müsste also zweierlei Dinge loggen).


----------



## Hattrix (22. Januar 2007)

@Dau:
Also kann man das gut zum Schutz von Multiaccounts nutzen?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Januar 2007)

Nein, der Hostname ist (wen man es so sehen will) das gleiche wie die IP..... nur anders geschrieben.
Da der jenige der sich einwählt eine IP bzw. einen Hostnamen von jemanden bekommen kann der die Verbindung grad getrennt hat, kannst Du ihn daran nicht identifizieren.
Beim ISP sieht es wieder anders aus, da dieser zuerst prüft wer sich einwählt und ihm dann eine IP/einen Hostnamen zuweist..... und darüber führt er Protokoll.
Du könntest höchstens gucken wie sich der User identifiziert (Benutzername/Passwort) und an hand dessen die zuvor gespeicherte IP/Hostnamen vergleichen.
Das Problem daran ist aber dass Du nicht prüfen kannst ob der User sich neu eingewählt hat..... Du wirst also nicht feststellen können ob es sich tatsächlich um den User handelt oder um einen anderen (Zugangsdaten geknackt, Session "entführt" usw.).


----------

